# Should have joined along time ago...



## Mac4RS (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi to all,

We have owned a couple of TTR's (MK1'S), with our most recent one for nearly 5 years now. This one is in Byzance with the exclusive pack (grey) & the bucket seats. 8)

Have owned other Audi's as well, and there may be a clue in my user name to the other car we have.

Kind Regards,

Mac


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Mac4RS said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> We have owned a couple of TTR's (MK1'S), with our most recent one for nearly 5 years now. This one is in Byzance with the exclusive pack (grey) & the bucket seats. 8)
> 
> ...


5 years at least in the waiting for the following

Welcome to the ********


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

PICTURES!


----------

